

When doing a redesign – how long to keep polishing before switching - no_gravity
http://www.gibney.de/redesigning_the_music-map

======
no_gravity
Im doing a redesign of a website "in the open". Users can already try it out
and vote for doing the switch or not. Right now, 51% vote for the switch. How
long would you keep polishing until switching?

------
sjs382
This is more of a re-skin than a redesign. And neither is terribly better than
the other.

Keep working on the product, until you're ready to communicate something new
with the design.

